
“How We Got to Now, the Book” - jseliger
http://www.stevenberlinjohnson.com/2014/10/how-we-got-to-now-the-book.html
======
stephengoodwin
Steven Johnson's Daily Show interview:
[http://thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/xejra0/steven-
johnson](http://thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/xejra0/steven-johnson)

------
chiph
Sounds like this is in the same theme as James Burke's Connections series.
Which is a terrific thing!

